# Another report shows FLHSR profitable



## Anderson (Apr 11, 2012)

Mostly what it says on the tin; another group saying that the line would have had a substantial operating profit. Of important note IMHO isn't the Orlando-Tampa numbers (which I've always said I felt were too high), but apparently they also ran the numbers on Orlando-Miami, and that was _also_ profitable in its own right.

So it would seem that the FEC jumping in is _probably_ based on this data; after all, FEC is planning to get within a _reasonable _distance of the planned HSR times with their (high-end conventional) operation...and IIRC, an extension to Tampa _should_ get within about 15-20 minutes of the bullet train without going over 125 MPH. Honestly, the non-mention of the FEC project is somewhat glaring...though I'll grant that the article is from Tampa, and that line won't be going to Tampa (yet).

The big question, of course, is now going to be whether Orlando-Miami can cover the cost of any debt service and depreciation on top of operating costs. I'm thinking that the answer there is "yes" if RRIF funds are used instead of lots of private bonds...but that may well be a tight call.

Link:

http://www2.tbo.com/news/breaking-news/2012/feb/06/high-speed-rail-would-have-been-profitable-state-r-ar-355492/


----------

